# Arrow of Choice



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

So we have a broadhead thread... let's throw together an Arrow of Choice thread.

Ready, GO!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Being the thrifty guy I am, I use the the Cabelas Stalker Extreme. They fly fantastic for me and have really good specs, use Blazer 2" vanes and are made by Easton. Actually, right now you can get a dozen on sale for $60.00 normally $85.00 per dozen. Ive tried a half dozen Easton Axis and hated them compared to these. I'm an archery noob but can still put together decent groups out to 60 with this arrows (never tried further).


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I shoot the Gold Tip Kinetic XT's. I do a custom fletch job with orange wraps and satin white 2" blazers with a right helical. I don't use the Gold Tip Components on my arrows though. I have had bad luck with their half inserts breaking on me. I also don't like the Gold Tip nocks they seem to break really easily. Instead I use the Easton HIT insert and Easton nocks. I have been asked why I don't just switch to Easton Arrows and the reason I did what I did is because of weight. I like that the Kinetics are around 10 Grains per Inch. The last time I bought arrows Easton had their Axis and their Full Metal Jackets. I felt that the Axis were too light for my setup and I felt that the Full metal jackets were a little heavy and I'm not a fan of the metal sleeve on them.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Goldtips for me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gold Tips, Expeditions mostly


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Gold Tip Pro Hunters


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Easton Helios. I started with a dozen Helios but after shooting them most of the time I've gradually lost a few. Picked up some Easton Axis, the green and white ones and had them fletcehed with the Max hunter and boy are they fantastic!

I also keep a dozen XX75 gamegetter arrows in my case and I love shooting those. They take a beating and I like the challenge of adjusting aim and such to get them to bullseye when everything is set up for the carbon.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Easton HEXX 330 and Axis 340


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Easton FMJ. At a 30.5" draw, my arrows are heavy, but they group well.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

FMJ's for me as well but I'm just a puny 27" draw 
I like heavier arrows.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Easton bloodlines 330 spine 8.6 gpi. Finished arrow weight is 435 grains with a 125 grain head. My wife shoots the 400 spine 7.7 gpi bloodlines finished out at 360 grains with a 100 grain head.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, pretty much everybody who has responded in this thread either shoots a gold tip or the FMJ. Should I be embarrassed that I'm shooting the lowly bloodline? I'm glad that booyaa admitted to shooting the Cabelas Stalker Extreme, so I know I'm not the biggest cheapskate in here! But hey, booyaa is still getting it done!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey I'm an archery noob but have managed to go 2-2 with complete pass through. I tried more expensive arrows but they didn't shoot well in my bow. I say if it aint broke don't fix it. Its not about how pretty the graphics on the arrow are, its about the down range performance. With what Ive seen from the arrows I use, I'm not sure how one could do better by spending more...


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have shot all the different grades of Goldtip and see no real difference in the accuracy. That being said, a big part of archery is the mental game. If shooting a more expensive shaft makes you believe you shoot better, than it is worth the additional cost, even though the facts may prove they are the same. Now when shooting spots (target) at longer distances, then for sure, the more expensive shafts are a plus.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i shoot the scheels branded gold tips. I've shot the .003 and .006" tolerance of these arrows and found no difference in accuracy. both my elk and deer were hit with the .006" (cheaper arrow) and neither noticed that i paid less. 

fwiw, my buddy shoots FMJ's and when we both miss the target at the 3d shoots, my arrow lives on to the next target.:mrgreen:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am shooting Gold Tip, but want to get a slider sight and might switch to Easton in the process. I love how they shoot! Figure I can see how similar the gold tip flies, and target with these most the year, then for the hunt switch to the easton. Is that a bad thought process?


Anyone have recommends on the best price for Easton?


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> I am shooting Gold Tip, but want to get a slider sight and might switch to Easton in the process. I love how they shoot! Figure I can see how similar the gold tip flies, and target with these most the year, then for the hunt switch to the easton. Is that a bad thought process?


i've done this with rifles when i have a projectile with a very similar BC but i switch to my hunting load well before the season starts. with an arrow, it's too much of a PITA to switch things up. i practice how i hunt. it may cost you more but the skill and confidence of knowing your equipment are worth it. JMHO


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I shot Easton axis n fused for a few years. Never liked the HIT insert. I felt like it made the tip, or the exposed carbon weak. 
I switched back to Gold Tips last year. Velocity pros, 465 grains TAW. Let's just say they work, and work well. Won't be switching any time soon.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

I can out cheap anyone...Gold Tip archers edge. 13 for $40. I use to shoot expeditions, but had a guy I was with hit a steel target with one. He flexed it and not a sliver to be found. So I got 13 and they have lasted three years and performed great.


----------

